# Logan at 140lbs and Logan at 125lbs



## 2Retrievers222

Heres video of him at 125lbs





 
here,s at 140lbs. They come out after I hide behind scooby doo


----------



## Oaklys Dad

15# makes a huge difference. What are you doing for a diet?


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Raw 2.3lbs each a day. Longer walks. No chicken strips from Costco(salt) banana and cod liver capsules for treats. Used to leave kibble out until I weighed Logan a year after he got fixed. I should get him pulling a tire with his Ski-joring harness.


----------



## Noey

Looking good! what is the goal weight?


----------



## 2Retrievers222

115lbs, Maybe end of summer


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Weighed them today.

Triton 112lbs Logan 122lbs

Triton down 17lbs Logan down 18lbs since a year ago


----------



## elisabeth

They look like they are doing great, huge difference.

What are your end weight goals for each dog? I would expect a young golden to be on the slim side, say under 90lbs... although I am not very familiar with the breed standards. My GSD male at 2 years (26" at the withers) weighs 88lbs, not sure how a Golden would compare though?


----------



## 2Retrievers222

elisabeth said:


> They look like they are doing great, huge difference.
> 
> What are your end weight goals for each dog? I would expect a young golden to be on the slim side, say under 90lbs... although I am not very familiar with the breed standards. My GSD male at 2 years (26" at the withers) weighs 88lbs, not sure how a Golden would compare though?


115lbs by end of summer. Over all 100lbs. Yellow lab in mothers side way back. Taller and longer than Standard.


----------



## HovawartMom

How tall,are they?
They are still pretty pudgy but the difference is already amazing!.I would take them down to 95pds!.It will be a lot easier on their bones!.
You are really doing a great job and congrats!.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Logan 26-27 Triton 29? Going to ask Animal Hospital if they can check height.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

They are stuck at 112lbs and 122lbs after a month. Today got out the bike. Logan always gets in the truck last and after 5-10 times telling him to get in. Today I could not get the truck door open fast enough. He wanted the air condition.


----------



## Jax's Mom

WOW awesome...I would LOVE to see before and after pics!


----------



## Karen519

*Logan*

I love the SCOOBY DOO VIDEO-it is a hoot and congrats to Logan on losing the weight!!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Jax's Mom said:


> WOW awesome...I would LOVE to see before and after pics!


End of August I will take picture.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Just got back from ER vet. Logan and Triton gained 2lbs each. Since July 9 I started biking with them. Unless its muscle, they swim every day now.124lbs and 114lbs.

If anyone knows Burlington, we started out at Kerns Cliff park then #5 up cedar springs to Fishers pond then down Brant and all the side rds on the right trying to get back into the paths. @ more weeks until I take after pictures on the rock.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Couldn,t find the rock to take before and after in August. Today at ER Triton 108lbs and Logan 118lbs. Both down 6lbs. 110lb would be great for Logan.


----------

